# 1996 Rock Shox Judy XC specs



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

My frame was spec'd for a '96 Judy XC. Anybody know the specs (rake, axel to crown length, etc) for a '96 Judy XC? I want to get a rigid fork which will least alter the bike's original geometry.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*63mm Travel Judy*

Mine measured out to 428mm


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

If you want it precise, account for the sag that you would normally have on your suspendo fork.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

No sag...forks back then were still setup without sag...


----------

